# New River, Arizona - Best Wishes in your Recovery from SHTF



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I understand there is a fairly large prepper community / culture in New River AZ. Never met them, but so the story goes.

Anyway. New River was deluged on today and flooded out. Many lost everything but their lives. Starting over sucks. The one SHTF scenario most over looked is probably a flood sweeping all of your preps off downstream. Take care and be strong guys!

https://www.google.com/maps/place/New+River,+AZ/@33.919951,-112.088961


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Best wishes and hopes go out to them all.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope everyone is ok


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hope for the best


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I guess I-17 was closed for 4 hours. I'll be driving through the area on my way to Flagstaff Thursday. Very sad for all the folks who live there. Flash flooding can hit in seconds.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Sheesh! We just drove thru there last night coming back down into the Valley from Prescott ..the weather pics and flooding pics I've seen today were pretty crazy!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

man sounds horrible!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

God bless them. At least they are Arizona cowboys and will recover. If that happened in Silicon Valley they would be in therapy for months.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wishing my best for their recovery.


----------

